# Need advice



## tyjames (Aug 7, 2015)

First, I apologize if this is the incorrect place to post this. I have been feeling poor for about a month now. Doctor thus far does not know what's going on. I would love if anyone has any ideas, suggestions.

I am about to turn 35 (male). I have had heartburn probably my whole adult life, but never thought much of it. I don't know if what I've had is frequent. I haven't taken antacid in at least a month, but I probably took it 3-4 a month in the past 10 years.

I started having ntermittent chest pain on right side. It's not every second of every day, but it is everyday. It does not feel like heartburn. It feels like more of an ache. Difficult for me to replicate upon demand, so it's not like a certain body position does it, but it does seem worse when standing. I also have back pain that comes and goes.

Excessive sweating. The SLIGHTEST activity causes me to sweat from the head quite a bit.

Some tightness in throat, like a lump in the throat feeling, that comes and goes. This is accompanied by shortness of breath.

General malaise. I'm an active person who works out and runs regularly. Since these symptoms started all I have wanted to do after work is go home and go to bed or watch TV.

My physician referred me to a cardiologist. Took a stress test/echo yesterday. It will be a week before I see results.

Also scheduled to see ENT next week to look at throat.

I had a chest X ray and blood test, both of which came back normal except slightly elevated triglicerides.

I would be extremely grateful if anyone has any thoughts.


----------

